# Orkut profile Closure



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 28, 2008)

A friend of friend of mine has a fake profile of Orkut created in her name
. Any way to close it down or Hack Orkut to close it?


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 28, 2008)

Please ask her to complain to Orkut immediately.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 28, 2008)

get it reported by as many ppl as u can....also send an email to orkut staff..


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 29, 2008)

here you go

Some One Created Your Fake Profile - How to Get it Removed? 
*www.orkutplus.org/2007/04/what-to-do-when-someone-makes-your-fake.html


_


----------



## RihanDoshi (Mar 29, 2008)

post a msg to all your friends too visit this fake profile & report it abuse from left hand side pane on orkut
also tell your friends to forward this scrap to their frnds so that many people will mark this profile as abuse & finally after sufficient such reports this profile will get deleted auromatically


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 29, 2008)

Nobody can complain on your behalf or in your favour over a fake orkut profile. The person whose profile is being faked needs to himself submit a proof of his identity. Read more at the orkut help center.


----------



## redhat (Apr 1, 2008)

Join this community in Orkut: Orkut Army...
I have recovered my hacked communities and many illegal accounts have been closed by them...
Am now out of orkut soo cant help...
But this comm. should surely help....


----------

